# +++مكتبة شرائط منتدى الكنيسة العربيه +++



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مارس 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس *
*اله واحد امين*​ 
*اخر تعديل 5 ابريل 2009*
*باذن السيد المسيح ححول ارفع كل الشريط لكل المرنمين هنا *
*كل فرقه بشريطها وحتبقى كل الشريط مضغوطه وكل شريط حينزل حذوده هنا *​ 
[Q-BIBLE]

*you can browes here*
*please be clear folders *
*

ترانيم*
*

شريط مكرره فى التحميل*
*


شريط ترانيم منفردة*
*


tranim*
*


ترانيم 2*
*

tr3*​ 

[/Q-BIBLE]

*وباسورد فك ضغط الملف pleasebeclear*
*password : pleasebeclear*​ 

*نبداء باسم سيدنا والهنا الصالح يسوع *​ 





​ 
*شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل*
*better life team *​ 
*الشريط الاول *
*انته صخرة خلاصى *
*الحجم : 16 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*أحبك يا ربى*
*الرب نوري هو صخرة خلاصي*
*القى على الرب همك*
*أمكث معى*
*أنت ربى*
*انت صخرة خلاصى*
*قلبى ينبض من جديد*
*كلما أقتربت منك*
*لا تغد عالطرف عنى*
*لك قال قلبى*
*مفيش وجود لقوة تانيه*
*يا عجيبا*
*يا منجى*
*ياروينى يايسوع بحنانك*​

*التحميل*​ 

*الشريط الثانى *
*ابوابك مفتوحة ليا*
*الحجم : 12 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*أبانا الذى فى السماء*
*ابوابك مفتوحة*
*الرب نورى*
*آمل أذنك*
*سلامك فاق العقول*
*فى مرة قعدت افكر*
*كان فى أيدك*
*لك السجود*
*مسيحى للأرض جيت*
*من أله مثلك*
*يا الهى يا الهى*
*يارب ليك كل السجود*​ 
*التحميل*​ 

*الشريط الثالث *
*احنا ليك*
*الحجم : 13 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*احنا ليك*
*اسم الرب هايعلى*
*انا ماشى وعارف انى معاك*
*باعترف*
*بنحبك نسجد ليك*
*خبينى من يوم الشر*
*سامع*
*شعبك يعلن بيك ايمانه*
*كل يوم بيعدى*
*لغيت المسافة*
*محبتك لى يا ربى*
*مستحق كل المجد*
*مع انى الدنيا*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الرابع *
*اعود اليك*
*الحجم : 15 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*أنا بيك خطاياى مغفورة*
*انا قلبي يسجد*
*انا كنت في حضن ابويا*
*أناقلبى يسجد لى جلالك كل يوم*
*أنت عظيم*
*إننى أسبى بحب جارف*
*حتى متى سأظل واقفاً*
*عايش محروم*
*غنوا معايا يا شعب الرب*
*فى طريق الجلجثة*
*في وقت ضعفى*
*لا شئ في حياتنا مضمون*
*نجثو لك يا ربنا*
*يا فادى انا اتى إليك*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الخامس *
*مغامرة فى البحر*
*الحجم : 13 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*إذا ربي إداني كتير*
*ارد ايه للى فداني*
*اللي خلق السما والنور*
*بعد ما كنت عبد أسير*
*جلس الرب يسوع*
*خللي بالك يا عيني*
*دايما بسأل نفسي*
*ربي حبيبي ليك بصلي*
*زي ما موسى في البرية*
*شكرا شكرا لله*
*صا صا صموئيل*
*طوبى للي يسمع*
*طول ما انا ماشي*
*عايز أرتل بس بقوة*
*عايشين ليسوع في كل حياتنا*
*علمني يارب أحبك*
*عندي حكاية*
*مين ساكن في قلبك مين*
*هكذا أحب الله العالم*
*يا ناس أنا قلبي اختار*
*يسوع زي السكر*
*يسوع يعمل منك*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط السادس *
*انتظر الرب*
*الحجم : 11 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*اتى اليك*
*أما أنت يا ربي سيدي*
*انا صابر ليك*
*فرحت قلبي يوم ما قابلتك*
*كيف أنسي سيدي*
*ما لم تباركنى*
*مبارك اسم الرب*
*نسجد تحت ظل جناحيك*
*يالشوقى*
*ياللى فديت حياتنا*​ 
*التحميل*​ 

*الشريط السابع *
*بشاير الفرح*
*الحجم : 16 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*يا خالق الاكوان*
*المسيح قام*
*انا بطلب مجدك*
*انا محتاج*
*انشد نشيد*
*بحبك انا مريض *
*المركب *
*اسمع صرخى*
*لا لن ارى حبا*
*لما اقعد معك*
*ليك مكان*
*من الالف السنين*
*احبك لانك احببتنى اولا *
*يا خالق الاكوان والناس*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الثامن *
*موسيقى جيتار*
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط التاسع *
*رامبو فى المدرسة*
*الحجم : 9 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*الخد التانى*
*أنا شفت البستان*
*تليفون السما*
*شايف نور الشمس*
*شكرا يا ربى - الارقام*
*عايز أرنم*
*عندى قوة*
*فرحى بيزيد*
*ما تفوت يا زمان*
*وفى ديونى*
*يا رب أشكرك*
*ياللا بينا نعرف ربنا*
*يونان*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط التاسع *
*رمادى*
*الحجم : 10 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*بتنادى عليه*
*ايه هو الى صح*
*لا*
*لسه بتقبلنى*
*لسه بتقبلنى2*
*موجود*
*مش عوذ غيرك صدقنى*
*مش رح تخلص الاغانى*
*نجى نسجد*
*رمادى*
*ذيك مافيش*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط العاشر *
*معا نرنم *
*لفريق الحياة الافضل*
*بالاشتراك مع فريق ترانيم السما وفريق الحان الرجا*
*الحجم : 8 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*ايها الفخارى*
*حللت قيدى*
*سأدنو منك*
*عند رجليك*
*قد عجز النطق*
*وسط الالام*
*ياسيدى*
*يشدوا لسانى*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الحادى عشر *
*لى رجاء*
*الحجم : 10 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*إلاهى ياسوع*
*أنا بسجد عندك*
*أنا عليل*
*أنا غريب و تايه*
*تعالي و ارتفع وسطينا*
*جايين يا ابانا*
*فى حربى*
*كم مرة انا خنت عهدي*
*مفيش غيرك يشبع*
*نيجى و نتواضع*
*هل اترك بابك*
*هللوا هللوا سبحوا باسم يسوع*
*ياللي بجرحك شفيت كل النفوس*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الثانى عشر *
*مالى سواك*
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*الهى حى*
*بمراحم الرب*
*تعليق*
*جاز فى نفسى*
*عالية*
*فى وقت ضعفى*
*للمنتهى*
*مالى سواك*
*هاتى بطيب*
*يا كنيسة قومى*
*يارب يا راحه*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الثالث عشر *
*ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى*
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*حكايتنا ده كانت زمان*
*دقى يا اجراس*
*فى مذود*
*فى ظلام*
*غنى قولها*
*هدية السماء*
*هل كنتى تعلمين*
*ليلة ليلة*
*ميلادك*
*ربى يسوع*
*طوباكى*
*يا ليلة*
*يسوع اسمه عجيب*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الرابع عشر *
*يا رب ارحم*
*الحجم : 13 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*اجيوس*
*امسك في ايدي*
*الرب*
*انا لست ارجوك*
*انت اله قدوس*
*ايماني بيك حقيفه*
*اطلقني حرا*
*صليبك ايا يسوع*
*عندك للموت مخارج*
*يارب ارحم*
*لماذا اشكوك*
*بتفهمني*
*يسوع ملك الملوك*
*يغفر ذنبي*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الرابع عشر *
*غني *
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*
*التحميل*
+++


 
*اول شريط لاستاذ وحيد فى البال توك الشريط روعة *
*شريط وحيد *
*wa7id_13 *​ 
*الحجم :11 ميجا *​ 
*الترنيم*​ 
*انته تحطم القيود *
*تعالى للحياة*
*فيك الشفاء( انا بطلب لمسه)*
*قدوس رب *
*ربى معيا نسير*
*رفعت عينى *
*سلم امرك للرب *
*يا سيدى الحبيب*
*يسوع هو السكة *​ 
*التحميل*
*+++*​ 




​ 

*ماجده الرومى *
*الشريط الاول *
*قيثارة السماء*
*الحجم : 16 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
*ابانا*
*ارحمني يا الله -فرنسوى *
*السلام عليك ايتها الملكه *
*السلام عليك يامريم *
*السلام عليك يامريم 2 *
*سيده الانتصار *
*مريم قيثارة السماء *
*يا اله الخير* ​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الثانى *​ 
*ارحمنى يا الله *
*الحجم : 16 ميجا*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*+++*​ 


 
*سركيس دياربي *
*الشريط الاول *​ 
*اجمل ايامي*
*الحجم : 11 ميجا*​ 
*التحميل *​ 

*الشريط الثانى *​ 
*انا لك*
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*​ 
*التحميل *​ 
*الشريط الثالث *​ 
*ما اجملك*
*الحجم : 10 ميجا*​ 
*التحميل *​ 

*ترانيم منفرده لسركيس *​ 
*وحدك يسوعى *​ 
*قربت النهاية*​ 
*+++*​ 


 
*دينا حدادين*​ 
*أني لك*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *​ 
*الترنيم*​ 
*إلق على الرب همك*
*ربي نور*
*صخرت خلاصي*
*قلبي ينبض*
*ليس من صعب*
*ما دمت ربي*
*مجدك*
*من أنا*
*يا ابانا*
*يا سيدي*​ 
*التحميل *​ 
*+++*
*



*​ 

*غسان بطرس*
*انت ربي والهي*
*الحجم :12 ميجا *
*التحميل *​ 
*بلدي يا رب*
*الحجم :11 ميجا *
*التحميل*​ 
*طبعك منان*
*الحجم :11 ميجا *
*التحميل *​ 
*عيشوا لله*
*الحجم 12 ميجا *
*التحميل *​ 
*لكل الأمم*
*الحجم :12 ميجا *
*التحميل *​ 
*+++ *
*



*​ 
*شريط الين ابراهيم*
*هربت بعيد *
*الحجم :10 ميجا *
*التحميل*​

*+++ *
*



*​ 
*انهار الحياة *​

*أبدأ في أنا*
*الحجم :18 ميجا *
*التحميل*​ 

*أقوياء*
*الحجم :18 ميجا *
*التحميل*​ 
*الخمرة الجيدة*
*الحجم :16 ميجا *
*التحميل*​


*لا تشمتي بي*
*الحجم :13 ميجا *
*التحميل*​ 

*يفتح وليس من يغلق*
*الحجم :13ميجا *
*التحميل*​ 

*تعود فتحيينا*
*الحجم :12 ميجا *
*التحميل*​ 
*+++*
*



*​ 
*تيرى بلانت*
*خلف الضباب *
*الحجم :8 ميجا *
*التحميل*​ 
*لحظة حب *
*الحجم :10ميجا *
*التحميل*​ 

*+++*​*يتبع +++*​​​​​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مارس 2009)

*



*

*المعـــــــلم ابراهــــــــيم عيــــــــــاد *


*الشريط الاول *
*الجمعة العظيمة *
*الجزاء الاول *
*الحجم : 15 ميجا*

*التحميل*


*الشريط الثانى *
*الجمعة العظيمة *
*الجزاء الثانى*
*الحجم : 16 ميجا*

*التحميل*



*الشريط الثالث *
*الجمعة العظيمة *
*الجزاء الثالث*
*الحجم : 11 ميجا*

*التحميل*



*الشريط الرابع*
*طقس اسبوع الالالم*
*الجزاء الاول*
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*

*التحميل*


*الشريط الخامس*
*طقس اسبوع الالالم*
*الجزاء الثانى *
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*

*التحميل*


*الشريط السادس*
*مختارات الألحان*
*للمعلم ابراهيم عياد وخورس الكلية الأكليركية*
*الحجم : 19 ميجا*

*الترنيم *
*المقدمة -*
*اجيوس الفرايحي*
*- أفلوجي مينوس *
*- فول ايفول*
*- راشي نيه*
*- لحن شيري ني ماريا التسبحه*
*- لحن الفضائل*
*- بي أبنفما*
*- باشويس لعيد القيامة*

*- طون سينا*
*لحن أونضوس*
*- مزمور 150 لتسبحة كيهك*
*لحن أبؤورو*
*لحن مارين أوؤنه*
*أسومين*
*توليثوس*
*أفنوتي ناي نان ختام التسبحة*

*التحميل*


*الشريط السابع *
*من كل الامم*
*الحجم : 16 ميجا*

*الترنيم *

*- من كل الأمم*
*أدعو الإله*
*حيث قادني أسير*
*افرحي يا نفسي وغني*
*من الأعماق يا ربي*
*ربي اجذبني*
*لما أكون تعبان*
*نرى عجبًا أن إلهًا صار جسدًا*
*-الرب لى راعى*
*-امسك يدى وقدنى*
*امين تناهتى*
*-كيف ينسانى*
*-يا عذراء يا أم النور*
*-ياسائح للقاء يسوع*

*التحميل*


*الشريط الثامن *
*كنيستى *
*الحجم : 16 ميجا*
*الترنيم *

*كنستي أرجو لك*
*مرة تهت بعيداً*
*ياحسنها مدينة*
*الأجراس رنت*
*كنستي القبطية نشرت المسيحية*
*سامحني سامحني*
*كنستي القبطية كنيسة الإله*
*أن أنسى من أمى*
*خبرنى يا يوحنا*
*زي العصفور*
*لو لم يحبنى المسيح*
*يسوع سر أمامى*

*التحميل*


*الشريط التاسع*
*اخرستوس انيستي*
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*

*التحميل*


*+++*
*فريق بارثينا*

*دمعة عين*
*الحجم :12 ميجا *

*التحميل*
*+++*
*كورال الراعى الصالح*

*قلبك كبير*
*الحجم :13 ميجا *
*التحميل*

*مدنتى الحصينة*
*الحجم :13 ميجا *
*التحميل*
*+++*
*كورال القطيع الصغير*

*االملكة والأمير*
*الحجم :14 ميجا *
*التحميل*

*أحكي يا تاريخ*
*الحجم :12 ميجا *
*التحميل*
*+++*





*كورال ام النور*

*مغفورة لك خطاياك*
*الحجم :9 ميجا *
*الترنيم *

*أنا بأرفع فلبي إليك *
*كل يوم تحت صليبك *
*في حزن شديد *
*أبي ضللت *
*لست أدري *
*ليل العشاء السري *
*لأنه يسوع *
*أبؤرو*

*التحميل*

*زمن الحب*
*الحجم :12 ميجا *
*الترنيم *

*مفيش غيرك *
*انا عايش *
*عينيك عليا *
*طهرني *
*علشاني جيت *
*اطلبك يا سيدي *
*يا سيدي ها انا *
*انت اله قدوس *
*تعالى يا ربي *
*ميدلي *
*وحدك يا يسوع *



*التحميل*

*Christmas Carols*
*الحجم :7 ميجا *
*الترنيم *

*جيش املاك *
*صار على الارض سلام *
*دقي دقي يا اجراس *
*منذ القديم*
*يسوع يا طفل بيت لحم *
*مع ملاك الله *
*يسوع اسمه عجيب *
*عايزين *

*التحميل*
*+++*
*كورال أنغام السماء*

*معاك حياتى*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *
*الترنيم *


1- علمني أكون

2- صلاة التوبة

3- لما الحمل بيتقل

4- دايما معايا
5- بين يديك
6- كل يوم تحت صليبك
7- أنت أغلى ما في حياتي
8- الخطية عملت سحابة
9- طالبين العونل​
10- أنت اللي عارف


*التحميل*

*+++*
*



*

*فادية بزى*

 مسيحى عشانى جيت
*الحجم :40ميجا *
*التحميل*

*شريط احبك رب يسوع
الحجم :6ميجا *
*التحميل*


*اشتياق القلب* 

*الحجم :11ميجا *
*التحميل*
​

*حررني يسوع *

*الحجم :7ميجا *
*التحميل*
​

*قلبك ينبض حنانا*

*الحجم :10ميجا *
*التحميل*
​


*لذكرك*

*الحجم :14ميجا *
*التحميل*


*مسيحى عشانى جيت*

*الحجم :9ميجا *
*التحميل*
​


*مع دقة المسمار مع  ماهر فايز 
*
*الحجم :10ميجا *
*التحميل*

​
*ياجراح المسيح*

*الحجم :11ميجا *
*التحميل*


*+++*

*فريق ابو فام *

 تسبيحة عربى  ​*Abu-Fam Midnight Arabic Tasbeha
**الحجم :31ميجا 
التحميل*


*Abu-Fam Midnight Coptic Tasbeha *

*الحجم :40ميجا *​
*Side A*
*Side B*​


اسبوع الالام 1
*الحجم :22ميجا *
*التحميل*


اسبوع الالام 2
*الحجم :26ميجا *
*التحميل*


اسبوع الالام 3
*الحجم :24ميجا *
*التحميل*


الحان القيامة رمسيس عزمي و فريق ابو فام
*الحجم :11ميجا *
*التحميل*


*+++*

*فريق التسبيح*

نكرم اسم يسوع
*الحجم :12ميجا *
*التحميل*

*+++*​ 
*قصر الدوباره*

*اهتفوا له اهتفوا*
*الحجم :7ميجا *
*التحميل*

*+++*
*متى كريمر*

*كن غالبا*
*الحجم :7ميجا *
*التحميل*

*+++*
*هرماس سمير*


*عمرى ماهفشل*
*الحجم :16ميجا *
*التحميل*


*+++*

*يسري فوزي*

*أهرب منك أليك*
*الحجم :14ميجا *
*التحميل*

*+++ يتبع +++*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مارس 2009)

*



*​ 
*ارينــي أبــــو جــــابر*​ 
*الشريط الاول*
*جعلتني مثمراً*
*الحجم : 28 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
أنت معي 
الى العمق 
في بعادي 
حبك حميني 
راجع تاني 
أرنم له 
روحك الهادي 
روحي تبحثوا 
سأهلل لألهي ​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الثانى*
*رفيق غربتي*
*الحجم : 28 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
تعال اليه 
لآتي اليك 
لن أنساك 
حبيبي يا يسوع 
سوف أحمدك 
وسط الآلام 
إني أري 
صرت حبيبي 
زرعت بقلبي ​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الثالث*
*الرب سندنى*​*
*
*الحجم : 42 ميجا*
*التحميل*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
*



*
*الاب فــــــــادى ثـــــــابت*
*سهران كل الليل*
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
سهران كل الليل 
ربي بعدلك 
يا شمس الحب 
بيي يا شمس 
يا بدر النور 
يا خاطي 
كلمة انت كاهن 
غربه 
حبيتها 
ابانا في السموات 
يا ربي يسوع ​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*++++++++++++++++*
*



*​ 
*سيمفونية مريمية
للشماس برسوم القمص اسحق
بمصاحبة أوركسترا أوبرا القاهرة السيمفونى
الحجم : 9 ميجا*​*

الترانيم 
+ أمنا ياعدرا.​​*
*+ العدرا م ر ي م.*
*+ السلام للك يا شفيعة. *
*+ يامريم البكر. *
*+ مجدمريم.*
*+ فى ظل حمايتك. *
*+ حبك يامريم. *
*+ يامن عطيت.*
*+ ذكصولوجيةالعذراء. *
*+ سلامنا اليكى. *
*+ ثيؤطوكية الثلاثاء. *
*+ لحن بشفاعات. *
*رشوا الورد. +*
*انت الشفيع.*
*+ زى النار ماهى فى العليقة. *
*+ ياللا اظهرى و نورى.*
*+ طوباكى يامريم. *
*+ ياملكة بارة نقية. *
*+ العدرا معانا فى الزيتون*​*
*
*التحميل*​*

++++++++++++++





رانيــــه بيـــم
من شي ألفين سنه
الحجم : 50 ميجا
الترانيم 
من شي ألفين سنه 
ضوي من بعيد 
حكايه من 2000 سنه 
7 تعال كلمنا 
إني لرافع 
لأجلك 
سامحني يا رب 
أخطأت إليك 
يغمرني حبك ​

التحميل​


+++ يتبع +++​*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مارس 2009)

*



*​ 
*ايمــــــــــن كفـــــــــرونى *
*الشريط الاول *
*قد صار جديدا*
*الحجم : 11 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
من انا 
مصلوب 
وسط التجارب 
خبرني 
يا رب 
انت كل مبتغاي 
قد كان قلبي 
وقف طول بالك 
لا لن أرى 
لولاك ​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الثانى *
*راح غنيلك*
*الحجم : 42 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
ما الك سلطة علي 
انت هو المسيح 
انت سروري 
منك حياتي 
تعال وطلع في 
لو مهما كانت 
ببكاء وعويل 
لا تتركني​ 
*التحميل*​ 

*الشريط الثالث*
*دايس على عسلك*
*الحجم :47 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
شهوة قلبي 
يا الهي عيوني عليك 
مش مستحيل عليك 
يا ربي يا نصيبي 
ها صلاة التوبة 
أنا بعيوني شفت وبشهد 
دايس على عسلك 
لما عينه إجت بعنيي 
ها صلاتي يا أهلي ​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الرابع*
*تعبت من الضياع*
*الحجم : 10 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
يا نفسي لا تنحني 
شو صعبة يا بيي 
عجنّي وشكّلني 
الله اللي عم يجمعكن 
تعبت من الضياع 
حبك يا يسوع 
اليك رفعت صلاتي ​ 
*التحميل*​ 

*الشريط الخامس*
*شو ما قالوا الناس*
*الحجم : 10 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
كانت سودا أيامي 
نقشتني 
مشيني حدك 
اليوم ولد لنا 
كم كان مرا 
شو ما قالوا الناس 
وحدك يا مالي الدني 
فوق الصليب 
جايي لعندك ​ 
*التحميل*​ 
+*+++++++++++++++++*
*



*
*ريتـــــا فـــوزي*
الترانيم باللهجة العراقية والخليجية
*شوق قلبي*
*الحجم : 42 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
يا ظالمني 
شوق قلبي 
أنفض غبار الزمن 
يا كنيسة هلهلي 
شبيج فرحانة هواية 
وايد أحبك 
حمامة 
أكتبلك 
يا خاطي 
يبقى حبنا 
فدوة 
خاطي جنت ​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*+++++++++++++++++*​ 


 
*شــــادى موســــى*
*ناظرا اليك*
*الحجم : 9 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
*ربي حبيبي *
*ناظرا اليك *
*لماذا *
*انا ولعان فيك *
*قائد المئة *
*اعطيني جوع *
*بجي لعندك *
*أنت إلهي *
*علمني أعرفك *
*مجد وعز*​

*التحميل*​ 
*+++*
*



*
*فيروز *
*تراتيل الآلام والجمعة العظيمة*​ 
*الحجم :21ميجا *
*التحميل*​ 

*+++ يتبع +++*​​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مارس 2009)

*الشماس جـــــورج مــــنز*
*الشريط الاول*
*حنين الماضي*
*الحجم : 10 ميجا*
*التحميل*​ 

*الشريط الثانى*
*طريق القيامة*
*الحجم : 7 ميجا*​ 
*التحميل* ​ 

*الشريط الثالث*
*أمي العذراء*
*الحجم : 8 ميجا*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الرابع*
*وحشاني1*
*الحجم : 11 ميجا*​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*الشريط الخامس*
*وحشاني2*
*الحجم : 10 ميجا*​ 
*التحميل*​ 



*+++++++++++++*




*شمـــس ســــعد*
*شكر*
*الحجم : 28 ميجا*
*الترانيم *
*شكرا *
*افضل حياة *
*خذنا على جبل عال *
*ما الي غيرك شفيع*
*انت وحدك *
*ثبت انظارك *
*حبيبي فتى *​

*التحميل*

*+++*






*اســحاق كــرمي*

*الشريط الاول*
*أصبحت سعيداً*
*الحجم : 10 ميجا*
*الترانيم*

*1نفسي تفرح    
2  قراءة اولى    
3  انا كنت حيران    
4  قراءة ثانية    
5  لما كنت بالخطية    
6  لبيت من نداني    
7  ما عدا سجودي    
8  انا يسوع حررني   
9  جه العدو يشككني    
10  على حساب الدم    
11  السما هي    
12  هانت    
13  اوعى تكون ناسي* 

*التحميل*​ 

*الشريط الثانى*
*أعدوا طريق الرب*
*الحجم : 13 ميجا*
*الترانيم*

1هلم نرنم    
2  لا مثل لك    
3  شوق القلب    
4  قراءة اولى    
5  اهتفي للأرض    
6  نهتف لسيدنا فادينا    
7  اسمه يمتد   
8  في اسم يسوع   
9  طريق ربنا   
10  السماء تحدث    
11  قراءة ثانية   
12  قلوب الملوك  
13  مبارك الرب الهنا    
14  انت هو الرب  

*التحميل*

*الشريط الثالث*
*الرب قريب*
*الحجم : 13 ميجا*
*الترانيم*

*1  مجد الرب    
2  مجد الرب    
3  مهما تكوني حصونة  
4  ايها المدعو للعرس    
5  المركب جات    
6  المؤمن الأمين    
7  المؤمن الامين    
8  ايها المدعو للعرس    
9  مهما تكوني حصينة   
10  بشوق و حنين    
11  بعد قليل   
12  بعد قليل    
13  المركبة جت    
14  يا من احتويتني    
15  بشوق وحنين    
16  يا رب انني غريب    
17  ربي اداني فرحة    
18  ربي اداني فرحة    
19  في موكب الجيش    
20  يا رب انني غريب    
21  يا من احتويتني    
22  في موكب الجيش    
23  امين تعال *

*التحميل*

*الشريط الرابع*
*أنت أبونا*
*الحجم : 12ميجا*
*الترانيم*

*1  ليه تهتم و ليه بتخاف    
2  امين تعال  
3  مهما حاولت تعبر   
4  مين غيرك يهتم  
5  لولا يا رب ما انت معانا  
6  مهما تعبت في حياتي  
7  مهما كانت الظروف   
8  ان أكرمت الله  
9  احلى ما في حياتي   
10  اوعى تفكر اني نسيتك    
11  ترنيمتي  
12  يا رويني يا يسوع    
13  حلم حياتي    
14  ياللي سلام النفس  
15  يسوع ما أجوده    
16  حبيبي يا يسوعي    
17  ربي حياتي   
18  سبحوا الرب    
19  علمني ربي أنكسر   
20  وقت الشدة    
21  انت أبونا    *

*التحميل*


*الشريط الخامس*
*حيوا يسوع الملك*
*الحجم : 6 ميجا*
*التحميل*


*الشريط السادس*
*ما أبهاك*
*الحجم : 11 ميجا*
*الترانيم*

*1ما ابهاك    
2  امين تعال  
3  افراح افراح  
4  من مثلك    
5  من بعد سنين  
6  انا واثق   
7  السماء نور   
8  تسبيح للرب   
9  بك أفراحي   
10  رباط الحب    
11  كل الناس* 

*التحميل*


*الشريط السابع*
*ما زال ألهي حي*
*الحجم : 17 ميجا*
*الترانيم*

*1  بارفع اسم إلهي    
2  اول حكاية    
3  كم يحلوا لي    
4  بداية رحلة ايماني    
5  الهي حي    
6  امور الله عجيبة    
7  صراع مع المرض    
8  الكلمة منك    
9  صدمتي في السويد    
10  مين هايقدر    
11  دموع الفرحة   
12  كل يوم بيعدي    
13  الألم ومعجزة الشفاء   
14  امشي وأغني   
15  ختام الكلام   
16  سبحوا من مات    
17  صلاة    
18  كوكتيل *

*التحميل*


*الشريط الثامن*
*مجدا ً لمليكي*
*الحجم : 15 ميجا*
*الترانيم*

*1  احبك    
2  اغمرني    
3  دم يسوع غالي    
4  جيت لك و أنا مديون    
5  سيدي يا قدير    
6  هللويا هللويا    
7  اتينا بانكسار    
8  هذا هو المسيح    
9  كل معشر الشعوب   
10  ايها السيد* 

*التحميل*


*الشريط التاسع*
*نسبحك*
*الحجم : 10 ميجا*
*الترانيم*

*1   وصلة سوف ادخل ابوابك    
2  يســوع احلى اسم    
3  باركي يا نفسي    
4  مفيش موجود    
5  انا ملك الفادي    
6  يا عجيبا    
7  لما الرب يسوع*

*التحميل*

*الشريط العاشر*
*هتاف المنتصرين*
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*
*الترانيم*

1  قراءة اولى    
2  بقوة لاسم يسوع    
3  علوت جدا    
4  مجدا لحبيب قلبي    
5  كل ركبة    
6  قراءة ثانية    
7  قلبي ولحمي   
8  اعظم اله    
9  كسرت سهام العدو    
10  قدوس قدوس   
11  الرب هو الله    
12  قراءة ثالثة    
13  سيد يا رب علينا    
14  انت يا ربي   
15  لالهنا بنعد طريق    
 
*التحميل*

*الشريط الحادى عشر *
*يسوع يحبك*
*الحجم : 13 ميجا*

*التحميل*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مارس 2009)

*



*​ 

*زيـــنة نعــــوم*
*لالئ الحب*
*الحجم : 9 ميجا*​ 
*الترانيم *​ 
*احمدك يا رب*
*اشدو ارنم لك*
*باسمك يا ربي*
*جاي قدامك*
*سبحوه*
*في مهد*
*لا تترك نفسي*
*من انا*
*هيا اهتفوا له*
*يا رب قلبك حان *​ 
*التحميل*​ 
*+++++++++++++++*​ 
*



*​ 
*عيســـى كــــعبر*
*أبتهج بالرب*
*الحجم : 47 ميجا*
*الترانيم*​

*ما أعجب طرقك*
*محتاج لصوتك*
*افراحي معاك بتزيد*
*على ميعاد*
*اسف*
*الشهد يقطر*
*هاك لباني*
*من خيرك مالي الدنيا*
*مع أنّ التين لا يزهر*
*يفرح قلبي*
*زجل لبناني*​ 
*التحميل*​ 


*الله كريم*
*الحجم : 34 ميجا*
*الترانيم*​ 

*ما عاد في وقت *
*ليتك سلامك *
*لو مرة تسمع صوتو *
*من قلبي *
*الله كريم *
*على شو قاتل حالك *
*علي صوت الكلمة *
*املا قلبي بحبك *​ 

*التحميل*​ 
*++++++++++++*​ 




​ 
*فـــارس ابـــو فــرحة*
*أرجع يا غالي*
*الحجم : 32 ميجا*
*الترانيم*​ 

*إرجع يا غالي (هاني نبيل*
*بُعدي عنك (عبير نصير)*
*بلاك العيشة صعبة (جميلة طنوس)*
*سلّمتك قلبي (منى كسبو)*

*صرت جديد - عيسى كعبر*
*عايش أيامي (جوزيف نصرالله)*
*لن أكون لغيرك (ليديا شديد)*
*يلي سلمتو قلبك (غسان بطرس)*​ 
*التحميل*

*مديون بعمري*
*الحجم : 33 ميجا*
*الترانيم*

*غريب أنا بالعالم *
*حسب وعدك *
*عصا و عكازك *
*مجدا ً لأسمك *
*عايش وحيد *
*من لي سواك *
*نهاري معك *
*مديون بعمري *​

*التحميل*​ 
+++ ​ 
*ماهر فايز*​ 
*ماهر فايز01_ياكنيسة يامتغربة*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *
*الترانيم*
*قولي ليه انكرتني 
العالم عطاياه وقتية 
اخطأت اليك 
 صغير 
 انت هدف اهداف 
شاكرينك* 
*التحميل *​ 
*ماهر فايز02_راجعين للمدينة*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *
*الترانيم*

*يسوع هو الطريق 
شمس عمرك 
 تأمل 1 
 تعال متكنش بعيد 
 هللويا حب يسوع 
لو حندور في ماضينا 
تأمل 2 
راجعين للمدينة 
 اسمك دا فوق اسامينا 
 تأمل 3 
 متغربين 
 دي العيون 
 تأمل 4 
 لمساتك بتعزينا 
انا ماشي 
 تأمل 5*​ 
*التحميل *​ 
*ماهر فايز03_*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *​ 
*التحميل *​ 
*ماهر فايز04_لحن الألحان اسمك يايسوع*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *
*الترانيم*

* لو باقي بعودي وتر 
 انت اللحن  
 قراءة1 
 لولا موت الصلب 
 رنم موسى 
 تـرنـيم تـرنـيـــم  
 بـقـلـوب الـشـكــر 
 باللحن مع الاشعار  
 نـغــم الــروح 
 هـــــات الـــعـــــــود  
 رافـــــــــــع رايـــة  
 أفــــــــــرح بـيـــــك  
 يـا للا نـــرنـــــــم  
 جاى بذبيحة حمد  
قراءة 2 
 عايشينلك انت 
وحــــــــــــــــدك 
 ســايبين الـدنـيـا* 
*التحميل *​ 
*ماهر فايز11_ هو قال*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *​ 
*التحميل *​ 
*ماهر فايز09عود_ولافي اسم تاني*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *

*الترانيم*
*قالوا ماتكلمش 
حتى ان كان 
بارفض وباصرار 
 انا لست احتسب 
 مدعو سماوي 
 ما فيهاش راحه 
 عريان 
 بيك افراحي 
 فجاتني 
 يا ابو القلب الطيب 
*
*التحميل *​ 
*ماهر فايز08_ابو الانوار*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *
*الترانيم*
*يا ابو المجد 
 خليني اقدر 
 من يوم ما النفس 
 احبك 
 بدون حبك 
 انت الاسد 
 انت الرب 
 التفتوا الي 
 مره تانيه 
 يرفعني 
 نور * 
*التحميل *​ 
*ماهر فايز07_لن أنحني*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *

*التحميل *​ 
*ماهر فايز06_في القمم يحلى الوجود*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *​ 
*التحميل *​ 
*ماهر فايز05_قولوا للصديق خير*
*الحجم :10 ميجا *​ 
*التحميل *
*+++*
*وحيد عازر*​ 
*-علمني ازاي احب*
*الحجم :14 ميجا *
*الترنيم*​ 
*ما بقاش *
*يا ربي يا منور *
*من نهر النعمه *
*مهما كنت اعاني *
*طالع بالنصر *
*وسط التعب والأخطار *
*شو ما تطلب مني *
*علمني إزاي احب *
*انت اللي باقيلي *
*يا ربي قلبي بعده *
*ياللي فيك *​ 
*التحميل *​ 

*+++ يتبع +++*​​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مارس 2009)

*



*​ 
*اوبرات شباب الانبا رويس*
*اوبرات العهد القديم *
*سفر التكوين*
*الحجم : 11 ميجا*
*الترانيم*​ 
*الخليقة*
*تاج فوق الخليقة*
*السقوط*
*العقوبة*
*نوح*
*إبراهيم أبو الآباء*
*إسحق*
*يعقوب*
*يوسف*
*مسيحنا*​ 

*التحميل *​ 
*سفر الخروج*
*الحجم : 9 ميجا*​ 
*الترانيم*​ 

*تكلم الإله*
*أطلق شعبي*
*قص الرب الإله*
*الضربة الأخيرة*
*خرج الشعب*
*كان المن*
*لوحي الحجارة*
*خيمة الاجتماع*
*مسيحنا*​ 

*التحميل *​ 
*سفر القضاة*
*الحجم : 13 ميجا*​ 
*الترانيم*​ 

*أستطيع كل شئ *
*عثنيئيل*
*د-ور-*
*حدعون*
*أبيمالك*
*يفتاح*
*شمشون*
*محاسبة النفس*
*مسيحنا*​ 

*التحميل *​ 
*سفر اللاويين*
*الحجم : 7 ميجا*​ 
*الترانيم*​ 

*قم أيها الرب*
*الذبائح*
*الكهنة*
*الشرائع*
*يوم الكفارة*
*أنا الرب إلهكم*
*الأعياد*
*مسيحنا*​ 

*التحميل *​ 

*سفر يشوع*
*الحجم : 15 ميجا*​ 
*الترانيم*​ 

*لأن الناموس*
*كما كنت*
*راحا-*
*من برية*
*أريحا*
*احذروا الثعالب*
*إلهنا إلهنا*
*يعظم انتصارنا*
*أما أنا وبيتي*
*مسيحنا*​ 

*التحميل *​ 

*سفر استير و راعوس*​ 
*الحجم : 12 ميجا*​ 
*الترانيم*​ 

*جاء الرب يسوع*
*باطل الأباطيل*
*مع المسيح*
*عيد الفوريم*
*أخطأت ياأبتاه*
*سبحوا الرب*
*ياكنيسة*
*الرب عال*
*مسيحنا*​ 

*التحميل *​ 

*اوبرات العهد الجديد*​ 
*إنجيل يوحنا في*
*أوبريت وكان الكلمة الله*
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*​ 
*الترانيم*​ 

*مقدمة*
*تأمل*
*الكلمة بدء الأزمان*
*أنا هو*
*إن كنت أعمل*
*الماء والروح*
*ياروح الله*
*من يأكل جسدي*
*أنا هو نور العالم*
*إن حرركم ابن الله*
*أنا هو الراعي الصالح*
*أنا الكرمة الحقيقية*
*أنا ذاهب كيما أرسل*
*أيها الآب القدوس*
*عجيب يارب في حكمتك*
*إن لم يكن المسيح قام*​ 

*التحميل *​ 


*أنجيل مرقس*
*أوبريت الأسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا*
*الحجم : 27 ميجا*​

*الترانيم*​ 

*أسرار ملكوت السموات*
*الشعار*
*أيها الجبار*
*قفوا بخوف*
*مسيحنا الخادم الأمين*
*صوت صارخ*
*معجزات المسيح *
*هوذا قد غلب الآسد*
*يسوع معلمنا الصالح*​ 

*التحميل *​ 
*اعمال الرسل*
*الحجم : 56 ميجا*
*التحميل *​ 

*سفر الرؤيا *
*في أوبريت أورشليم السمائية*
*الحجم : 11 ميجا*​ 
*الترانيم*​ 

*مقدمة*
*من له أذنان*
*صورة عرش المجد*
*السفر والختوم*
*الأبواق*
*الأبواق2*
*الامرأة والتنين*
*الجامات*
*سر بابل العظيمة*
*ورأيت سماء جديدة*​ 

*التحميل *​ 
*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*​ 
*كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​*

صرخة إيمان
الحجم : 9 ميجا
التحميل ​*


*فيك أحتمي
الحجم : 7 ميجا
التحميل *​*


نشتكي لمين
الحجم : 8 ميجا
التحميل ​ 

ثورة خاطئ
الحجم : 9 ميجا
التحميل ​ 

فخ الأحزان
الحجم : 8 ميجا
التحميل ​ 
طوق النجاة
الحجم : 32 ميجا
التحميل ​ 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​ 
فريق أولاد الراعى​

نونو جوة عيونة
( للاطفال )​​
الحجم : 13 ميجا​
الترانيم​


احنا منك​
الاولاد والمعزة
الحمار
الخروف
الكتكوت
الكنيسة
ربنا زى ما خلق لطير
علمنا يسوع
فوق الحصان
نورى يا سما
نونو جوة عيونة​


التحميل 

+++

فريق كنيسة فيليديلفيا​​رب قدير​الحجم :12 ميجا​الترنيم​
روح الله ندعوك 
اطلب وجهك 
اصنع بنا نهضتك - نحن لا نخشى 
بغنى وتسبيح 
تسبيح للرب 
لا تشمتي بي 
شايلك في قلبي 
أبوابك مفتوحة لى 
ربي يسوع الغالي 
أفرحنا فيك 
سنطأ الجبال-وضعت للبحر حدا ​التحميل 
+++​فيليب ويصا​​اهديك كل المجد​الحجم :12 ميجا​الترنيم​اسمك عجيب 
أهديك كل المجد 
بثقة أتقدم 
أدخل لقدسك 
حينما أدنو 
أتينا إليك 
روح الله ندعوك 
أطلب وجهك 
أجذبني إليك 
أنت قدوس 
يسوع ما أعظمك ​التحميل ​​بقرب قلبك​الحجم :14 ميجا​الترنيم

لنسجد 
نعلن أنك مجيد 
يسوع نتوجك 
يسوع يسوع 
أعبدك 
ليس مثلك 
فوق كل قوة 
أنت عظيم 
خذني بقرب قلبك 
الرب صخرتي 
حبك أطيب من الخمر 
أسألني 
يا كنيسة ​التحميل ​​ستر العلي​الحجم :17 ميجا​الترنيم

نسجد ونعبد 
قدوس انت يا الله 
الرب صالح 
عظيم هو ربنا 
نباركك يا مالك المجد 
هللويا لملك المجد 
انت مالك حياتي كلها 
التصقت نفسي بك 
نسبحك ونباركك 
الساكن في ستر العلي 
نقطة من دم يسوع 
في ظروف قاسية 
في امل في المسيح 
يشفي النفس 
من كل حي ​التحميل 
+++​كورال العباده​​في محضر الآب​الحجم :10 ميجا​الترنيم​إسم يسوع فوق كل
أشعر بالأمان
بثقة أتقدم
دم ربي
علو رايات النصر
فمي يحدث
فوق الجميع
كلما أدخل
نهتف نسبح إسمك​​التحميل ​ملجا لي​الحجم :9 ميجا​الترنيم

احبك ربي يسوع
احبك من كل قلبي
الى قلبي
انت عجيب مشير
انت مليكنا
قدوس
مبارك الرب
ملجأ لي
هللويا ابانا
هللويا للرب​التحميل 
+++​شــــــــمعه​​صفاني من الخطيه​الحجم :10 ميجا​
التحميل 
​ما ابهاك​الحجم :9 ميجا​
التحميل

+++​فريق طريق الحياه​​نعم أحبني​الحجم :11 ميجا​الترنيم​يا عجبا 
هل جلست 
أنت تحطم القيود 
ضعفي 
صدق 
جايلك يا يسوع 
بالأحضان الأبويه 
للمنتهى 
لما دعاني 
قلبي بيك فرحان 
نعظم الرب ​​التحميل
​يسوع في وسطنا​الحجم :14 ميجا​​التحميل
​​


+++ يتبع +++​​​


*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مارس 2009)

*فريق الرؤيا الجديده*
*لست بعيدا*
*الحجم : 13 ميجا*
*الترانيم*​ 
*ابواب الجحيم*
*انت الملك الجبار*
*اوصنا*
*دع تسبيحي*
*ربي يسوع*
*ضع يدك*
*قدوس انت*
*كما وعدت*
*لست بعيدا*
*مجدا لك*
*مكاني الوحيد*
*نسبح ونمجد*​ 

*التحميل *​ 

*++++++++++++++++++*​ 
*كورال الثلاثة قديسين*
*عالم صعب*
*الحجم : 38 ميجا*
*الترانيم*​ 

*عالم صعب *
*فين المعنى بحياتي *
*كذبوا *
*ليك مكان *
*مل الي ّ *
*وقت خشوعي *
*مهما أكون وحيد *
*يا صاحب الحنان *​ 

*التحميل *​ 
*صورتك تجملنى *
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*
*الترانيم*​ 

*عالم صعب*
*حضن الرب*
*اقبلني يا مخلص*
*العالم يبني ويزرع*
*مجروح*
*لما بكون وحيد*
*لسه بتسال*
*شايف*
*صورنك جملتني*
*مديح ثلاثة قديسين*
*يا رب انا باجيلك*​ 

*التحميل *​ 
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


 
*كورال ملاك الذبيحه*
*امي سبتيني ليه*
*الحجم : 13 ميجا*
*الترانيم*
*سبتيني ليه*
*بداية يومي*
*بدمعة ام*
*لي عتاب*
*محتاجين*
*مين الهك*
*وماذا بعد*
*يوم وداعك*​ 

*التحميل *​ 
*احساس ام*
*الحجم : 32 ميجا*
*التحميل *​ 
*النداء الاخير*
*الحجم : 14 ميجا*
*التحميل *​ 

*انا ويهوذا*
*الحجم : 13 ميجا*
*التحميل *​ 
*++++++++++++++++*​ 
*



*​ 
*مريم بطرس *​ 
*حكايات البطل*
*الحجم : 24 ميجا*
*الترانيم*​

*أغروك بالمركز والمال*
*أغلي شفيع*
*أنا جاي من دير مارجرجس*
*يا حمام*​


*التحميل *​ 
*اخطات ليك*
*الحجم : 32 ميجا*
*الترانيم*​ 
*ما احلي السجود*
*سمعت يارب صوتك*
*اخطات ليك*
*انت ابويا*
*لسه الباب مفتوح*
*ناسي الخطايا*
*يوم ميلادك*
*البعد عنك*​ 

*التحميل *​ 

*متعولش الهم*
*الحجم : 50 ميجا*
*التحميل *

*سأدنو منك*
*الحجم : 8 ميجا*
*التحميل *​ 

*ترانيم منفرده لمريم بطرس*​ 
*فى يوم النياحة*
*يا ريت سينينى يرجعه*​​ 

*+++ يتبع +++*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مارس 2009)

*فريق اجيا ماريا​زهور و بخور​الحجم : ميجا​الترنيم​*​*ابشويش افنوتى
ابنى يا قبطى
ابو الرهبان
اروح لمين 
الام الضيقة
الانبا صرابامون
النور اهو بان
علمنى
يا كنيستنا​*​*التحميل ​*​*+++​فريق الحياة الفياضه​من مثلك يا رب​الحجم : ميجا​الترنيم​*​*من مثلك يا رب 
الرب راعي 
سلاما نلت من ربي 
الهي انت صخرتي 
تعال يا رب بيننا 
من انا يا رب 
شكرا يا رب 
وسط الظلام 
​*​*التحميل ​*​*تسبيح حي 1​الحجم : ميجا​الترنيم​ادخل لقدسك 
كل الحياة 
انت عظيم 
هل تولد امه 
ربي اني احمدك 
احبك ربي يسوع 
انا محتاج لمسة روحك 
اروع صديق 
من مثلك بين الالهه 
فوق كل ركبة 
يا فادي انا اتي اليك 
نفسي تغني يا مخلصي 
يسوع نرفع اسمك 
قدوس قدوس 
​التحميل 
​تسبيح حي 2​الحجم : ميجا​الترنيم​​غنوا ورنموا 
ترنيم ترنيم 
حررني يسوع 
الرب في وسطنا 
هيا افرحوا يا شعب الرب 
بشوق وحنين 
من مثلك 
مجدك فوق السموات 
انت معي 
بثقة اتقدم 
يسوع بحبك 
نفرح به ​التحميل 

+++​فريق الخلاص​شاهد عيان​الحجم : 11ميجا​الترنيم

احبك لانك احببتني اولا
حر محبة الفادي
صليبك ايا يسوع
عني قضى
في الجلجثه
لا شيء في حياتنا
للخروف البركه
مخلصي ذبحت
من يوم ما قبلت
هل جلست في هدوء
هل قد ذبحت
وفى ديوني
يسوع فادي​التحميل 

+++​فريق الرب رايتي​اشرق بمجدك​الحجم :15 ميجا​الترنيم​​اللي سلام النفس بقربك
المجد الغنى والكرامه
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
أمام عرشك
أهديك كل المجد
بثقة أتقدم
تعال يا رب بروحك
لولا النعمه
مزمور 150
مستحق كل المجد
نعظم دمك
هللويا للأله
هللويا وضعت للبحر حدا
وصلة أشرق بمجدك​​التحميل ​مؤتمر الشباب 2000​الحجم :17 ميجا​الترنيم​أحبك ربي يسوع
الرب هو الله
المجد الغنى والكرامه
أمــام عرشك
أنت ملك المجد
باركي يا نفس الرب
بمراحم الرب أغني
تعال يارب بروحك
دم يسوع غالي وثمين
ضماني فيك
نحن نعلن حضور
نرفعك فوق الجميع
وصلة سوف أدخل أبوابك
وصلة كسرت سهام
يا اللي سلام
يا روح الله فيض فينا
يا شعب قد نال النصيب​​التحميل ​حفلة الفصح 2006​الحجم :17 ميجا​الترنيم​اكليله مظفور
المسيح اليوم قام
الى الدجى الضريح
اليوم علق
اين شوكتك
فوق الجميع
قربك سيدي .. نعلن انك مجيد
لا لن ارى حبا
مالي سواك
مخلصي ذبحت
واحبيبي
يا عجبا
يا فادي .. بالسياط
يا يسوع الحياة
يسوع اسمك عظيم​
التحميل ​مؤتمر صيف 2007​الحجم : 6ميجا​الترنيم​أنا ذاهب للسما
دخلت قدس أقداسك
دم الرب اشترانا
لندخلن لمحضر الملك​
التحميل ​​+++​​كنيسه ماريوحنا بكاليفورنيا​اتى بطيبى​الحجم : 12 ميجا​الترنيم​​آتى اليك
أعطى فرحاً لنفوسنا
ترنيمتى اليك
زى العصفور
لا لا تتركنى وحدى
ما لم تباركنى ربى
مراحمك يا إلهى
ها آتى بطيبى
يا سيدى الحبيب​​التحميل ​​+++​​كورال نى انجيلوس​انت الوحيد​الحجم : 12 ميجا​الترنيم​*​*مقدمة
ادخل يا ربى
مقدمة انا ليه مين غيرك يا ربى
انا ليه مين غيرك يا ربى
عيونا فى انتظارك
كتير بعدت عنك وكتير قربتنى
كنيستنا القويه
مقدمة الحن
لحن
لو تغسل دموعى عارى
يا قوتى لك ارنم​*​*التحميل 

+++​كورال لمسة حياه​لمسة حياه​الحجم : 12 ميجا​الترنيم​*​*ألا تعود 
الرب حي وسط الكنيسه 
أبانا قد خارت 
إن لم يبني الرب البيت 
جايين يا أبانا 
في كل يوم 
نلتمس عطفك علينا 
لا بالقوه ولا بالقدره 
رغم الغيمه 
يا رب إيماننا 
يا رجاء شعبك​التحميل 

+++​​كورال حامي الإيمان​الحجم : 7 ميجا​الترنيم​
1- يسوع رفيقي
2- ما أحلي السجود
3- لحن أونوف أممو ماريا
4- ما أبهج اليوم
5- أهتف للي فداني​التحميل 

+++​Dream Band​مش كفايه​الحجم : 12 ميجا​الترنيم​*​*انا مش وحيد 
انا عمري ما هنت عليك 
مالي قلبي بالافراح 
يا ابو قلب طيب 
جوه كل قلب خاطي 
ارحمني 
مش كفايه 
غني 
زي طير 
يا ابانا لست ادري ​*​*التحميل 

+++​الفــــــــا​نحن أخوه​الحجم : 11 ميجا​الترنيم​​ربي يسوع
قطرة دم
كل الأرض
كنت أبرص 
لحظة خاطئة
معتنينى
نحن اخوه
يا أرض
يا الهي
يا يسوع اسمع
يا يسوع اني انا خاطيء
يا يسوع يا ابانا​​*​*التحميل 

+++​​لحن السلام​نهر سواقيك​الحجم : 9 ميجا​الترنيم
​​ترنمي أيتها السموات 
نهر سواقيك 
هل عشت 
مثل طفل 
أبي السماوي 
يسوع المسيح 
مستر 
يا سيدي ربي العظيم 
وصلة ترنيم 
أبانا نحبك 
​
التحميل ​​+++​ينبوع الحياه​أريد أن أبقى​الحجم : 10 ميجا​الترنيم​أبانا الذي
أروح لمين
أريد أن أبقى
أسامح يا ربي
حاضر أنت يا ربي
حررني يسوع
طوباك
نشكر كل حين
يا يسوع​
التحميل 

+++​شريط المس ايدينا​الحجم :42 ميجا​​التحميل 
+++​Trinity​Via Dolorosa​الحجم :28 ميجا​
الشريط لفريق قبطى انجليزى ​التحميل 
+++​شريط وااا حبيبـــــــــي​الحجم : 12 ميجا​
عبد الحليم حافظ
و وديع الصافي 
و فيروز 
و فريد الأطرش 
يرنموا للسيد المسيح 
فــــي شريط واحد​التحميل 

+++​الاسكندرية الانجيلية​هاقدر اتخيل​الحجم : 33 ميجا​الترانيم​​عيون الكل
تعليق- هاقدر اتخيل
هاقدر اتخيل
انا محتاج
ربي انا جاي ليك
سمعت عنك كثير
عيون الكل
غيرا قلبي
يا سامع الصلاه​
التحميل 

+++​اوبريت حياه السيد المسيح 
منذ دخول اورشليم لغاية القيامه​الحجم : 23 ميجا​
التحميل 
+++​ترانيم
موسيقى بالساكس​الحجم : 24 ميجا ​التحميل 

+++​شريط جراح حبيبى​الحجم : 8 ميجا​الترانيم​​اوعى تفكر 
احفظنى فى رضاك 
زى النار فى العليقة
ابؤرو 
جراح حبيبي
يسوع طول عمره بينادي
كنيستنا الى فى السما
ارضى افرحى 
سامحني
ثقلت حمولي
أنا أنا الخاطي
أنا عايزك انت​​​

التحميل 

+++​شريط حبيبى يا مصلوب​الحجم : 10 ميجا​الترانيم​
سكة الصليب
حبيبى يا مصلوب
نبع إيمانى
إنت رجايا
لحظة موته
مد إيديك
ثقتي فى حبك​​التحميل 
+++​شريط خشبة سايل منها دم​الحجم : 30 ميجا​الترانيم​
خشبة سايل منها دم
فوق العذاب فوق الجراح
قبل الشروق و الليل مروح
لحظة ضعف واستسلمت لصوت ابليس
من كل طريق من كل مدينة
موسيقى
يا نفسي قوللي مالك​التحميل 
+++​شريط خطاة زمن تانى​الحجم : 9 ميجا​الترانيم ​الأنبا بولا
بطرس
حاسس بضعفى
خطاة من زمن تانى
مزمور رفضونى
واحبيبى
يا أورشليم
يهوذا​​التحميل 

+++​شريط دايماً معايا​الحجم : 35 ميجا​الترانيم​​علمنى أكون
صلاة التوبة
لما الحمل بيتقل
دايماً معايا
بين يديكَ
كل يوم
أنت أغلى ما في حياتى
الخطية عملت سحابة
طالبين العون
أنت اللى عارف​​التحميل 
+++​شريط بارك بلادي
لمجموعة من المرنمين​الحجم : 63 ميجا​الترانيم ​بارك بلادى
عصر النهضة
قومى يا مصر
لسه ليك ناس
يتعرف الهنا
يا الله ابانا
احفظ بلادنا
ارحمنا(جى ناى نان2)
الهنا عظيم
انا فى انتظارك
تعالى يا رب لبلادنا
جاى قريب 
عيون الرب السهرانه 
موسيقى​
التحميل 

+++​شريط تراث الامجاد​الحجم : 7 ميجا​​التحميل ​​+++​​شريط قبل ما يكون الزمان​الحجم : 19 ميجا​​التحميل 

+++​شريط ليل احزانى​الحجم : 21 ميجا​​التحميل 
+++​​شريط مابتنساش​الحجم : 6 ميجا​الترانيم​
أركض إليك
أقبل توبتى
أنا مهما
طوباك يا أنبا بولا
علمنى
ما أحلى ساعة
مابتنساش
موسيقى مابتنساش​​التحميل 

+++​المرنم وديع الصافى​الحجم : 30 ميجا​​التحميل 
+++​شريط يرعاني​الحجم : 35 ميجا​الترانيم​​اتعب كثير
اتعليق
اتكل عليك
بأعترف
تعليق
جمعنا شوق
ربي راعي
قلبي بيك فرحان
كذبوا
لأسمك يا فادينا
لو تتوه المركبه
ياللي امامك​
التحميل 
+++
اذكرونى فى صلوتكم 
please be clear​​​*


----------



## كوك (16 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا 


وربنا يبارك حياتك
_​


----------



## cobcob (16 مارس 2009)

*شكرا please be clear
على المجهود الجبار
تم تثبيت الموضوع لانه موضوع شامل ومنظم جدا
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يعوضك ويعوض تعبك بكل المحبة  والخير ليكى ولكل عائيلتك *
*والف الف شكر على التثبيت وانشاء الله باذن يسوع اكمل رفع الشريط كله *​


----------



## jesus_today (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## منصور بشرى (17 مارس 2009)

صلاتى للرب ليزيدك من النعمة وياريت تضع البوم المرنم سركيس دياربى


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 مارس 2009)

*سركيس دياربى  حتكون موجوده باذن السيد المسيح فى خلاال غدا او بعد الغد*
* باذن السيد المسيح  شريط سركيس ربنا يبارك حياتكم *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل  تم لرفع شريط سركيس اخويا منصور  وفى لو حد عوذ شريط يكتبلى الاسم وانا حرفعها  على طول ربنا يبارك حيات الجميع *​


----------



## jesus_today (19 مارس 2009)

ممكن شريط خليك معايا لميشيل طلعت . شكرا


----------



## syfy (21 مارس 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send:ربنا يعوض تعبك ممكن شريط طريق الخلاص لماجد الكدوانى30:


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2009)

*شريط طريق الخلاص موجود فى المنتدى 
*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (21 مارس 2009)

*jesus_today *
*انا حولت ادور على ترانيه ولقت كام ترنيمه وححول*
* ارفعهم لحد ما اوصل لشريط باذن السيد المسيح *​


----------



## jesus_today (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 مارس 2009)

ميرسي ليك علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## trank (23 مارس 2009)

ميرسى جدا 


وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (24 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليكم كل اخواتى   اذكرونى فى صلوتكم *
*الشكر للسيد المسيح الذى اعطنا الفداء مجانا *
*يا رب احتاجك بشده *​


----------



## fouad78 (24 مارس 2009)

بجد عمل جبار أخي please be clear
الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## farafiro (26 مارس 2009)

thanks you very much for this great effort

but the password for the below is wrong
اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد
اسبوع الالام ج2-ابراهيم عياد


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (26 مارس 2009)

*الباسورد pleasebeclear*​


----------



## ماريتا (26 مارس 2009)

_*please be clear ميرسى ليك جداااااااااااا*_
_*على تعبك وجهدك ربنا يعوضك*_
_*ويبارك حياتك*_
*جارى التحميل*​


----------



## farafiro (29 مارس 2009)

thank you again, but this is what I get :

!   H:\Religion\-Songs\_-_.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file ƒª¬½óf½ ƒdn½ón-ƒá¬ƒ8nO pnƒº\ƒª¬½óf½ ƒdn½ón-ƒá¬ƒ8nO pnƒº\01 - Alhan Al Keyama.mp3 (wrong password ?)
!   H:\Religion\-Songs\_-_.rar: Unexpected end of archive

only the below file worked:

مختارات من الحان الكنيسة الفبطية-المعلم ابراهيم و الخورس


----------



## عماد وليم جندى (30 مارس 2009)

جبت كل ده ونسيت فرقه دافيد نفسى فى شريط ترانيم اسبوع الالام بتعهم


----------



## yolyana (1 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع اشكرك عليه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## yolyana (1 أبريل 2009)

اتمنى محاولة الحصول على شرائط فريق ابو فام الجندى وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## magdi selem (1 أبريل 2009)

الرب يبارك في حياتك . . . عمل أكثر من رائع


----------



## ehab_a53 (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا جداعلى مجموعه الشرايط الجميله


----------



## يوسف سعيد بخيت (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام لكم مهما الواحد قال من كلام أو ردود مش هنوفيكم حقكم


----------



## مايكل عزمي (5 أبريل 2009)

نشكر الله على عظم محبته


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (5 أبريل 2009)

*+++yolyana +++*
*باذن السيد المسيح انا ضفت لفريق ابو فام مجموعة شريط وباذنه حكملها حاضر *
*اذكرنى فى صلوتك*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (5 أبريل 2009)

*+++عماد وليم جندى +++*
*انا عندى ثلاث شريط ليهم وباذن الهنا القدوس حيكونه موجدين فى  خلاال بكره او بعده ربنا معك واذكرنى فى صلوتك *
*++++++++++++++++*
*وشكرا لكل من كتب تعليق ولكن رجاء محبة فى السيد المسيح محتاج صلوتكم ارجوكم *​


----------



## ehab_b51 (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا على مجموعه الشلاايط ةالجميله دى


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 أبريل 2009)

*ايهاب ربنا يبارك حيتك و نورات الموضوع المسيح يستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس *​


----------



## jo cole (8 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يبارك فى حياتك بالفعل لايوجد كلام يوفيك حقك انا سجلت مخصوص عشان اشكرك على هذا العمل الرائع وكان ليا عندك طلب ارجو منك وضع شرائط المرنم عماد خيرى وهو صوتة جميل جدا هاتعبك من اول مشاركة سامحنى ربنا يعوضك و يباركك وشكرا


----------



## maged.teto (8 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## girgis2 (16 أبريل 2009)

*صلوات العزراء مريم و كل مصاف القديسين تكون معاك*
*و تبارك في خدمتك الحلوة دي كتييير*

*و الى الأماااام دائماااا*

*و كل سنة و حضرتك طيب*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (23 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبن ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## lovely dove (23 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك كتير علي المجهود الجبار ده 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## فادى سامى (24 أبريل 2009)

شكررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير382 (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الجميل  وعلى تعب محبتكم وسلوات القديسين تكوان معكم


----------



## سمير382 (25 أبريل 2009)

لام ونعمة  ممكن شريط بابا انا عطشان للمرنم سركيس


----------



## سمير382 (25 أبريل 2009)

اقصد سلام ونعمة وشكرا


----------



## أشرف 178 (29 أبريل 2009)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## ROWIS (3 مايو 2009)

*حقيقي مجهود لم أري لهو مثيل من قبل

*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (5 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم وشكرا على مروركم واشكره المسيح لانه بيستخدم عبد خاطئ زيه فعلا ميستهلش  انه يخدم سيد زى الرب يسوع  صلوى من اجلى  ربنا يكون معكم جميعا *


----------



## tifa_jesus (9 مايو 2009)

*الله ينور على المجهود الرائع ده بجد ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## nabilka (15 مايو 2009)

مجهودك اكثر من رئع ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)




----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (27 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لمروركم  وربنا يبارك فيكم بركة  ونعمة وسلام ربنا يسوع تكون معكم 
*​


----------



## صليب وفيق (28 مايو 2009)

عمل رائع وجميل لا يكفيه مهما قلت من كلمات شكر وامتنان لمن قاموا باعداد هذا العمل ليعوضهكم الرب أجرا سمائيا


----------



## مايكل (28 مايو 2009)

فعلا مجهود رائع وربنا يباركك 
وفيه طلب لو تقدر تنزل شرائط بولس ملاك نغمات العدرا


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2009)

*شرائط نغمات العدرا تجدها هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=402716&postcount=9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=402722&postcount=10

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=402741&postcount=11
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=402716&postcount=11 *​


----------



## ebram90 (30 مايو 2009)

مرسى ياباشا كتييييييييييير


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا للمرور   للجميع وارجوكم اذكرونى فى صلوتكم 
​


----------



## Romany Zakher (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا عل تعبك ومجهودك 
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (9 يونيو 2009)

bgd maghoooooooooooooood foooo2 el fazee3 rbna y3awad t3ab m7btak bas ana fe moshkla 3ndy :S
kol ma afok el da3't by2oli 3ayz password w msh 3fa a3ml


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (16 يونيو 2009)

Ok Thanks please be clear  i got it  shokran


----------



## وطني (4 يوليو 2009)

شكر ليك وربنا يبارك ويعطيك الاجر المناسب في ملكوت السموات


----------



## vivi (7 يوليو 2009)

فعلا مجود وتعب جامد جدا جدا ربنا عوضك ويبارك حياتك شكرا وربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## e.mina (8 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جداً على تعب محبتك 
وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## مينا ابرام (15 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يملا حياتكم ترنيم وتسبيح وبركات


----------



## wael_raft2007 (30 أغسطس 2009)

المكتبة بجد رائعة جدا

ربنا يبارك تعبك وعاوزين المزيد  من الشرايط​


----------



## michaelnona (3 سبتمبر 2009)

احلى         حاجة
ربنا يبارك        تعب محبتك


----------



## بوكى (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد يسلمووووووووووووووووو تسلم ايدك  فعلا ربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك ده 
للمزيد يا قمرر 
                                  صلو من اجل ضعفى


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لكل من  علق على الموضوع بركة وشفاعة ام النور تكون مع كل واحد فى المنتدى  
*​


----------



## nabilka (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ارتباط شريط يارب يا راحة غير مفعل (غير مفعل ) شكرا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود جميييييييييييييل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*هانت مكتبة ترانيم المنتدى  سوف تجعل  قسم الترانيم جميل جدا ولا شئ ناقص  يبقى  الافلام  كمان عشان تبقى كامله و ربنا يتمجد 
*​


----------



## jwanna (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتير وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## magdy_sfwt (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك وربنا معاك 
بس انا كنت عايز شرائط لكورال داود المرنم (مطرانيه البلينا)


----------



## remon183 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## remon183 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اجمل حاجة فى الدنيا التسبيح


----------



## ebram90 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا


----------



## bant el mase7 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

http://uploading.com/files/94fe6d72...%B9+%D9%84%D9%83%D8%B1%D9%85%D9%8A.mp3/ترنيمة جميلة_ماذا يصنع لكرمى


----------



## ايمن حناوى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الشرايط الجميلة دى ياريت تحمل شرائط المرنمة جميلة فؤاد


----------



## marianeabdo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

Am I the only one that can't to listen to any of those tapes?!!!, I need your help, becuase thier alot of songs that I would love to listen to it. Thanks so much.
mariane


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

فوق الروعة ربنا يباركك اضعاف


----------



## mgde khlill (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر وربنا يكافئك على اتعابك


----------



## شارل (24 يناير 2010)

انا بجد مش قادر اقول شكرا لانه كلمة لا تذكر بالنسبة لهذا المجهود الفائق الروعه ولكن كل ما امتلكه امام هذا المجهود المبارك من يسوع هو   (((الصمت فقد لا غير ))) ربنايبارككم  ويعوضكم        شارل جابر غبريال


----------



## giver (18 فبراير 2010)

بجد مش لاقيه كلامك اشكرك بيه ربنا يباركك وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## zokiee (29 مارس 2010)

لو قلت ربنا يباركك يبقى قليل عليك مش عارف اقولك اية كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## firygorg (3 يونيو 2010)




----------



## minsandra (9 يونيو 2010)

gameel gedan maghood modhesh


----------



## j_helen (31 أغسطس 2010)

god bless you 
thank u verey much


----------



## ramisalib2002 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

God Bless u


----------



## mamo_ar2006 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

المكتبة بجد رائعة جدا

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## yonan (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الرب يباركك هاي خدمة عظيمة لمجد الرب يسوع شكرا


----------



## mogmog (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي تعبك


----------

